# Toro 721R Motor Swap



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I picked up a 2015 Toro 721R Power Clear for $50 locally with a busted connecting rod. The OP never added enough oil when purchased and after two years of light use, the rod finally seized and broke.


I think it had a Loncin motor and it LOOKED identical to the HF Predators. I had a Hemi version on the shelf and after removing the gas tank and muffler and installing the Loncin muffler on it, it fit perfectly on the 721 Power Clear. Access to the throttle and gas shutoff is still available, but tight.


Drilling a 1/8" hole in the choke lever allowed me to use the external choke control on the Toro. I also took the quick chute and zip deflector off my old 421 Power Clear and made the 721 a QZR model. Also added a 6' rope to the pull start, old was 5'. The machine has new looking paddles and scraper, so no extra cost there.


My daughter is getting the old 421 Power Clear with the electric start, manual chute control and flat head Tecumseh, which runs great.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

pics ???


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Grunt said:


> I picked up a 2015 Toro 721R Power Clear for $50 locally with a busted connecting rod. The OP never added enough oil when purchased and after two years of light use, the rod finally seized and broke.
> 
> 
> I think it had a Loncin motor and it LOOKED identical to the HF Predators. I had a Hemi version on the shelf and after removing the gas tank and muffler and installing the Loncin muffler on it, it fit perfectly on the 721 Power Clear. Access to the throttle and gas shutoff is still available, but tight.
> ...


* Well it is aboot BLOODY FREAKING Time you went and got your paws Dirty around here. BROTHER GRUNT.:icon_whistling::wavetowel2:*


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * Well it is aboot BLOODY FREAKING Time you went and got your paws Dirty around here. BROTHER GRUNT.:icon_whistling::wavetowel2:*



Your right Todd, finally did something for ME and not the neighbors and friends. Funny thing, this month I put struts and shocks on my SUV and front rotors and brakes on the wife's car. My hands WERE so clean, people thought I was a mortician.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

paulm12 said:


> pics ???


 
The Hemi is happy in it's new home. Plenty of clearance all around. Had to rotate the pull start 110 degrees to line up the rope with the shroud hole and connected the Toro key switch to the Hemi coil wire.


----------



## Cinci5 (Jan 18, 2016)

Not all 212’s are hemi’s they are by vendor number, hopefully you did get one.
That’s why HF has so many part numbers for same item. It means who made them for HF.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Cinci5 said:


> Not all 212’s are hemi’s they are by vendor number, hopefully you did get one.



The Hemi's are the only ones with the aluminum rectangular valve cover, this is a Hemi.


----------

